# Wireless mouse problem[MOVED]



## Devil lt (Nov 16, 2010)

I have ACME wireless 2,4 GHz optical mouse Mw04. It was working okay, but suddenly it stopped working. Cant see or move cursor. The red light of it is on, tried unplugging and plugging in usb port, using the connect button at the pad of mouse, nothing...


Sorry, my english isnt good.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

You changed batteries also?


----------



## Devil lt (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

Yes. Still same thing


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

Are you using software that came with that mouse?

If so, you could try uninstalling it and letting Windows use it's own drivers?


----------



## Devil lt (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

No, im using windows drivers. No other software.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

Then try it on another comp.


----------



## Devil lt (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

Okay ill give it a go.


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Wireless mouse problem*

just to be clear, most wireless mice and keyboard have a specific order.

1. press connect on the receiver and any lights on it should change or flash
2. press connect on the keyboard if there is one
3. press connect on the mouse

If you press the connect button on the mouse first, it won't work and takes several seconds to reset to try again.


----------

